# Steam Into History



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd update you on what I've being doing lately to advance the cause of living history in the US. A large-scale model railroad friend of mine, Roger Cutter, of _RGS East _fame, is now a full-time conductor on this line called "Steam Into History" that's run by York County, PA. (I guess they want to compete with Gettysburg in next-door Adams County.) He, knowing my interest in Civil War history, asked me if I'd like to serve as a docent on the train (strictly voluntary) to talk to the riders. Because it offered a chance to combine my interests in railroads and reenacting, I jumped at it - 'specially since I can indulge in both while sitting down.










They have built from the ground up, an exact (more-or-less) replica of a functional Civil War-era 4-4-0 steam engine. The locomotive was built last year in Illinois using NPS plans and specifications for Promontory Point, Utah, where they commemorate the 1869 "Golden Spike" ceremony. It has a few modern improvements, like air brakes and better metallurgy (allows higher and safer steam pressure) and burns used motor oil instead of wood, but it, nevertheless, looks and runs pretty well. Eventually, they'll also have four period passenger cars for it to pull. In the last pic below, you see me on the rear platform of the first one delivered (now, a second car - a combine - is also running.) Eventually, there will be four cars on the RR. Fancy trim paint and other refinements are (or will be) added onsite.










It runs along the right-of-way of the old Northern Central Railroad - the one President Abraham Lincoln rode on his way to Gettysburg in November 1863 in order to make "… a few appropriate remarks" (now revered as "The Gettysburg Address") at the dedication of the National Cemetery there. They have also completely restored the original depot at Hanover Junction (see below) where Lincoln was to join Governor Curtain of Pennsylvania to take the Gettysburg Branch Line to the event. (We'll have big doin's this week for the 150th anniversary of the G'burg Address.) They've got a nice little museum inside. BTW, they've already logged their 10,000th passenger since the startup in June. 





















I introduce myself to all as "Captain J. L. Thompson, late of the Massachusetts 54th" and try to make the kids understand that I didn't really fight in the war even thought I look old enough to have done so. Anyway, lots of fun, as you can imagine.


Y'r Ob't Servant,


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jack 

Nice photos. You and Rog have "graduated" to 1:1 scale... no more of this 1:20.3 model train stuff for you, heh?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful photos Jack! 

I have a special, personal interest in Gettysburg. One of my distant ancestors died at Gettysburg........General Lewis Armistead, during Piclett's Charge.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, BigDude, you look really good in that uniform! 

See you next summer.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How cool is this Captain Thompson!!! 

Great uniform for ya...boy do you look the part tho!! 

Enjoy your new duties... 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Thompson... you should at least retain your USMC rank as you go back in history.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice place to visit! 
Nice train and cars.
I rode the train a few months back with my good friend Larry on a weekend get away.
I also read somewhere there is a sister loco soon to get to York. 
And, I also mention to a friend of mine that works for a large scale manufacturer how nice it would be if a company would make this 4-4-0 for us big train folks.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gtrainman on 13 Nov 2013 02:45 PM 
Nice place to visit! 
Nice train and cars.
I rode the train a few months back with my good friend Larry on a weekend get away.
I also read somewhere there is a sister loco soon to get to York. 
And, I also mention to a friend of mine that works for a large scale manufacturer how nice it would be if a company would make this 4-4-0 for us big train folks. 

For this week only, SIH has a "guest" locomotive to help celebrate the Gettysburg Address commemorative activities. It's the "Leviathan" - No. 17's "sister" loco - built by the same outfit in Illinois that built the "York" and is privately-owned. (Some people collect model locomotives in different scales - this guy uses 1:1!)


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My son and I attended the Great Locomotive Chase and the Recreation of the Golden Spike this week.

Here are some of my photos of the photos taken by bellows camera with tin plate photo developed on site.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

FYI.
This was sent to my email.
Thought I would share the info.

*Fall Winter Schedule for Steam Into History 2014*
*September 13 and 14 – *11:00 and 2:30 runs to Hanover Junction. Join us for an encampment at Hanover Junction. The 87thPA will be riding with us and sharing their camp with our visitors.

*September 27, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction and November 22, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction*
*Terry Bluett as Josiah Gitt*: Josiah Gitt was a dry goods merchant from Hanover, Pennsylvania who owned a farm in York County. He, along with other farmers throughout the region suffered greatly in June 1863 as passing soldiers took animals and other supplies from the surrounding countryside. He will talk about his life during that turbulent time.

*September 28, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction*
“Reports that *Mark Twain* died over one hundred years ago are greatly exaggerated. Like Santa Claus, Sam Clemens will live forever, and his keen insight into subjects of current interest are as accurate today as they were in the second half of the 19th century. The NCRR is delighted to have as a passenger Mr. Sam Clemens (Mike Hall) who you all know as Mark Twain.

*October 4 at 11:00, November 23 at 11:00 and 2:30 General and Mrs. Lee *will be on the train to talk about life during the Civil War. You may hear them complain about those nasty Union soldiers. They are entertaining and informative.
*October 4 at 3:00 to Hanover Junction, Otter Productions* presents a *murder mystery* on the train. The mystery will begin in New Freedom and travel to Hanover Junction. While running north, the murder will be explained and the mystery begins. We will solve the mystery at Hanover Junction and enjoy a fun comedy show going south. Fun and adventure will be had by all.

*October 5, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30* to Hanover Junction, *The Great Train Robbery Duo,* GTR has entertained audiences for over 35 years, bringing it with their classic, smokey southern sound.

*October 11, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction*







* Kent Courtney* is an entertainer, educator and living historian. Mr. Courtney is a nationally recognized authority on the Civil War and railroad history. 
Courtney does strive for authenticity in his work and he is probably the best at it today. Join him for an excursion to remember.








*October 12*, *11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction*
*The Susquehanna Travellers *are always a favorite on the train. The Susquehanna Travellers have been playing traditional 19th Century music for more than a decade, with a focus on the Civil War era and Irish music. The musicians are also Civil War re-enactors and are members of the 87th Volunteer Infantry.

*October 18 – Terry Bluett/Abner Doubleday* will talk about the explosion of the baseball during the Civil War.









*Fall Foliage will be good from about the middle to end of October. We may still have some color at the beginning of November. It is a beautiful time of the year and lovely for a train ride.*

*October 19, 11:00/1:00 to Glen Rock and 2:30 to Hanover Junction*
*Jeff Greenawalt* is a Civil War era musician. Enjoy an afternoon of his guitar music and a bit of goober peas as he entertains our visitors on the train. Jeff has an extensive background performing Civil War era music and it is a good bet you will want to hear him again and again.








*October 25, at 5:00 to Hanover Junction*
Have you ridden a steam train in the dark? We present Nancy Pritt who will give you a ghostly experience while riding an authentic 1860s steam train. *Civil War Ghost Stories*. 
*October 24, 25, 30 & 31* *SCREAM Into History, The Crazy Train* – celebrate the Halloween holiday with some ghostly excitement on the train to Seitzland. You will want to make this ride a Halloween tradition.
*November 1 and 2, 11:00 and 2:30 both runs to Hanover Junction*







The *87th PA* will be setting up camp and may even raid the train at Hanover Junction, so hold on to your valuables, and keep your children close. This will be an adventure.

*November 8,9,15 and 16 all trips to Hanover Junction*
Ride the rails with Lincoln. *James Hayney as Lincoln*: What Halbrook did for Mark Twain and James Whitmore did for Will Rogers, James Hayney does for our greatest President. 
_Mr. Hayney helps us understand Lincoln's values and attitudes, which were the foundation of his successful efforts to maintain the union of states and to free the slaves._ -Al Holliday, publisher, Pennsylvania Magazine
Mr. Hayney will join us in November. He is legendary and very popular with our riders. 

*November 28, 29 and 30 all rides to Sietzville*
*Tannenbaum Train, *guests will take a 45 minute ride north for a carriage ride to a tree farm. They will be able to cut their own tree and have it transported back to New Freedom. The rides are at 10:00 and 3:00 November 29, 30 and December 6 and 7.








*Steam Into Christmas Past* will entertain your children with Christmas music, story time and Santa. Ride to Glen Rock listening to _T’was the Night Before Christmas_, Santa will greet the children with his elf and deliver a gift to each child. After returning to Glen Rock visitors will receive hot chocolate and cookies. It will be a festive day for all. 

Use promo code “Community” when ordering your tickets for a $2.00 discount. To purchase your go to www.steamintohistory.com or call us at 717-942-2370.

Steam Into History is a 501(c)3 non profit. We are located at 2 West Main Street in New Freedom, PA 717-942-2370. If you wish to be removed from this email list please respond to this email and let us know.

Thanks again for riding with us.


----------

